# im looking for a cheap 2 ch. 75-100 watt amp



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

puttin a system on my bike :cheesy:


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

how much you looking to spend, i have an alpine 3522 sitting here


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

50 - 100


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

You could try the classifieds section.


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice suggestion


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

theres gotta be a small amp for cheap..... somewhere


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Mar 14 2005, 10:12 PM
> *theres gotta be a small amp for cheap..... somewhere
> [snapback]2851040[/snapback]​*


Here's ya one...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=SF&s=&f=5


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 14 2005, 09:31 PM
> *Here's ya one...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=SF&s=&f=5
> [snapback]2851116[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: :thumbsdown:


----------



## kingsun (Dec 8, 2004)

im sell my sony xpold 480 watt amp for 70


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingsun_@Mar 16 2005, 04:52 PM
> *im sell my sony xpold 480 watt amp for 70
> [snapback]2859900[/snapback]​*


damn dog... i would buy it w/out a doubt but i gotta save for the prom sorry


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Mar 16 2005, 06:12 PM
> *damn dog... i would buy it w/out a doubt but i gotta save for the prom sorry
> [snapback]2860034[/snapback]​*


So what was the point of this topic if you can't afford 70 dollars?


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 16 2005, 05:52 PM
> *So what was the point of this topic if you can't afford 70 dollars?
> [snapback]2860201[/snapback]​*


i made the topic when i didnt know my girl wanted to go to prom


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Mar 16 2005, 09:06 PM
> *i made the topic when i didnt know my girl wanted to go to prom
> [snapback]2860681[/snapback]​*


[attachmentid=127278] EVERY girl wants to go to the prom!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

you know your poor when 70 is hard to come by, someone needs to get a job, and stop relying on mommie and daddy giving them allowance.


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 17 2005, 04:15 AM
> *you know your poor when 70 is hard to come by, someone needs to get a job, and stop relying on mommie and daddy giving them allowance.
> [snapback]2862287[/snapback]​*


i dont get allowence... ur mom hoes for me bitch


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

damnt.... i cant go to the prom anyway....... i found an amp from jcwhitney :uh:


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Mar 17 2005, 03:11 PM
> *i dont get allowence... ur mom hoes for me bitch
> [snapback]2864568[/snapback]​*



You aint shit little man, I hate just readin ur posts, urks the shit outta me, you have no reason to be on this site.

I think this is that juicedin2years kid again :uh:


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Master_Shake_@Mar 17 2005, 05:42 PM
> *You aint shit little man, I hate just readin ur posts, urks the shit outta me, you have no reason to be on this site.
> 
> I think this is that juicedin2years kid again :uh:
> [snapback]2865233[/snapback]​*


ya... i dont care what u say MASTER DICK RIDER... and dont try to start another "internet fight"


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master_Shake_@Mar 17 2005, 04:42 PM
> *You aint shit little man, I hate just readin ur posts, urks the shit outta me, you have no reason to be on this site.
> 
> I think this is that juicedin2years kid again :uh:
> [snapback]2865233[/snapback]​*



funny, thats how i feel about you


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

some people.....


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

anyone that shops at jcwhitney for an amp needs some serious help.


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 18 2005, 03:46 AM
> *anyone that shops at jcwhitney for an amp needs some serious help.
> [snapback]2867453[/snapback]​*


or is low on money....


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Mar 18 2005, 05:33 PM
> *or is low on money....
> [snapback]2870406[/snapback]​*


um, i'm sure you can find better for the same price elsewhere, you'd have better luck buy a stock amp from a premium system out of a car, than getting some off brand that completely sux, and you have no idea how it truely performs.


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 19 2005, 04:17 AM
> *um, i'm sure you can find better for the same price elsewhere, you'd have better luck buy a stock amp from a premium system out of a car, than getting some off brand that completely sux, and you have no idea how it truely performs.
> [snapback]2872084[/snapback]​*


i know exactly how it performs my brother had 1.... :uh:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Mar 19 2005, 10:46 AM
> *i know exactly how it performs my brother had 1....  :uh:
> [snapback]2872515[/snapback]​*


well, i hope it works out, post some pics and junk, and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

*when* that amp dies, I got a 200w laying around I'll sell ya if you want :thumbsup:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SDimeBlazin_@Mar 19 2005, 04:24 PM
> *when that amp dies, I got a 200w laying around I'll sell ya if you want :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2873535[/snapback]​*


whoa whoa whoa, how much you want for that amp, and what's all the specs on it, pm me man, lemme know.


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 20 2005, 04:35 AM
> *whoa whoa whoa, how much you want for that amp, and what's all the specs on it, pm me man, lemme know.
> [snapback]2875728[/snapback]​*



No doubt, check your PMs :biggrin:


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

ok plz dont hate on my headunit..... its all i could do.... its a portable cd player, that has a remote...... ill take pics when my amp and battery gets here


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Mar 22 2005, 01:16 PM
> *ok plz dont hate on my headunit..... its all i could do.... its a portable cd player, that has a remote...... ill take pics when my amp and battery gets here
> [snapback]2888665[/snapback]​*


portable cd player, as in like a walkman or some shit?? how did you hook an amp up to a portable cd player?? :scrutinize:


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDimeBlazin_@Mar 22 2005, 05:16 PM
> *portable cd player, as in like a walkman or some shit??  how did you hook an amp up to a portable cd player??  :scrutinize:
> [snapback]2890345[/snapback]​*


take the headphones off he end of the wire that plugs into a cd player, soder(sp) them to rca cables that are cut and stripped on one end(one red one white).... the positive wire is in a seperate wire than the negativeso u have to tape that shit up... and all u do is plug it in the correct places....


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

if that works....ok...but it woulda been a better idea to take some computer speakers amps, and run a line driver off of them, then hook that up to the amp, just my $0.02


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

a discman with a remote?? wtf!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 22 2005, 10:03 PM
> *a discman with a remote?? wtf!
> [snapback]2891646[/snapback]​*


this is how lazy kids are getting nowadays, the point of a remote?


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 22 2005, 11:33 PM
> *this is how lazy kids are getting nowadays, the point of a remote?
> [snapback]2892077[/snapback]​*


i bought it like 3 years ago..... its a panasonic.... it came w/ a remote..... i thot it would be funny to have a remote :dunno:


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

ok i got pics


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

so you got that discman on your waist...but your to lazy to hit the next button so you use a remote?? wtf!!


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 23 2005, 05:08 PM
> *so you got that discman on your waist...but your to lazy to hit the next button so you use a remote??  wtf!!
> [snapback]2895982[/snapback]​*


r u fuckin blind its mounted on the handlebars...... the remote is for show, it doesnt even have a battery :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Mar 23 2005, 07:47 PM
> *r u fuckin blind its mounted on the handlebars...... the remote is for show, it doesnt even have a battery  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2896570[/snapback]​*


datz fa sho, it don't wurk right now



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Mar 23 2005, 08:47 PM
> *r u fuckin blind its mounted on the handlebars...... the remote is for show, it doesnt even have a battery  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2896570[/snapback]​*


i wasn't talkin about yours dipshit....i mean WHY would they sell a discman with a remote...RETARDED!! :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Woo Hoo!

Put me down for one more post!

:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 23 2005, 09:21 PM
> *Woo Hoo!
> 
> Put me down for one more post!
> ...


yeeeesssss!!!


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 23 2005, 07:52 PM
> *datz fa sho, it don't wurk right now
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2896594[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 23 2005, 08:17 PM
> *i wasn't talkin about yours dipshit....i mean WHY would they sell a discman with a remote...RETARDED!!  :uh:
> [snapback]2896727[/snapback]​*


actually its one of thhose "car ready" cd players.... and you can buy a mounting kit for it :uh:  :angry: :uh:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Mar 24 2005, 07:37 PM
> *actually its one of thhose "car ready" cd players.... and you can buy a mounting kit for it :uh:   :angry:  :uh:
> [snapback]2902211[/snapback]​*


i got one of them, a car ready cd player with the remote and all....been thinkin bout puttin it on my mini bike, and installing a stereo on there, just a simple 2 speaker, and 2 tweeter setup.


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 24 2005, 07:41 PM
> *i got one of them, a car ready cd player with the remote and all....been thinkin bout puttin it on my mini bike, and installing a stereo on there, just a simple 2 speaker, and 2 tweeter setup.
> [snapback]2902234[/snapback]​*


haha that would be cool....
what kind of cd player did u get?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Mar 24 2005, 09:44 PM
> *haha that would be cool....
> what kind of cd player did u get?
> [snapback]2902900[/snapback]​*


it's a sony something, sony is the only namebrand i will buy for portable cd players, and of course mini disc players.


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 24 2005, 09:45 PM
> *it's a sony something, sony is the only namebrand i will buy for portable cd players, and of course mini disc players.
> [snapback]2902907[/snapback]​*


:0 mini!!! that will match the "mini" bike
the only other brand besides sony i bought is a panasonic.... i only got it cuz it plays cd+rw cds.... and the remote :cheesy: 

yea i just tracked my oreder the amp should be here tomorrow.....
im thinkin of using some razor scooter wheels for the trailor... i bought some custom ones.... they arent all that but they should work....


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

hows that amp doing, you got it hooked up now don't you?


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 26 2005, 09:49 PM
> *hows that amp doing, you got it hooked up now don't you?
> [snapback]2911526[/snapback]​*


ya...... my dad hasnt got my battery yet :uh:
but i put the sub box on razor scooter wheels lol


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Mar 27 2005, 10:44 AM
> *ya...... my dad hasnt got my battery yet :uh:
> but i put the sub box on razor scooter wheels lol
> [snapback]2913211[/snapback]​*


oh god......but whatever works man, get some pic's up when its finished


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 27 2005, 11:54 AM
> *oh god......but whatever works man, get some pic's up when its finished
> [snapback]2913516[/snapback]​*


i sure will


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

when you hook it up, lemme know how it sounds, and how big it is, i'm looking for a amp thats bout 9" x 5", preferably not that heavy either...


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 27 2005, 01:59 PM
> *when you hook it up, lemme know how it sounds, and how big it is, i'm looking for a amp thats bout 9" x 5", preferably not that heavy either...
> [snapback]2914055[/snapback]​*


well this amp i got (pyramid :uh: ) is very small...... probly will fit ur requirments
120 watts x2


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Mar 27 2005, 04:09 PM
> *well this amp i got (pyramid :uh: ) is very small...... probly  will fit ur requirments
> 120 watts x2
> [snapback]2914471[/snapback]​*


might actually be too powerfull.......might sound crazy, but i'm putting a 6x9" speaker in my 1/6th scale hummer h2.....got bored and started messing around one day, got the speaker in there, just need a amp to go on the luggage rack.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 27 2005, 09:14 PM
> *might actually be too powerfull.......might sound crazy, but i'm putting a 6x9" speaker in my 1/6th scale hummer h2.....got bored and started messing around one day, got the speaker in there, just need a amp to go on the luggage rack.
> [snapback]2915493[/snapback]​*


damn. should have used a small set of computer speakers stuffed inside and power them with a walkman or some shit...maybe hook an ipod up to em too


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 27 2005, 08:14 PM
> *might actually be too powerfull.......might sound crazy, but i'm putting a 6x9" speaker in my 1/6th scale hummer h2.....got bored and started messing around one day, got the speaker in there, just need a amp to go on the luggage rack.
> [snapback]2915493[/snapback]​*


i dunno about it being too powerful..... its a pyramid and its probly over rated on its power lol..... but my sub (8 in) is 100 watts and ive pushed over 250 watts in that sub... but i got two tweeters that seem to be ableto handle power... so if it dont work out then i will try that computer speaker thing.... but i need bass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 27 2005, 08:50 PM
> *damn. should have used a small set of computer speakers stuffed inside and power them with a walkman or some shit...maybe hook an ipod up to em too
> [snapback]2915626[/snapback]​*


i was able to fit my mini disc player, and a 12v battery assembly under the hood of the vehicle, all i need is an amp.


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

I GOT PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

any1 have any comments??


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Apr 2 2005, 02:20 PM
> *any1 have any comments??
> [snapback]2944162[/snapback]​*


I have plenty, but I'm positive you don't want to hear them...


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 2 2005, 01:26 PM
> *I have plenty, but I'm positive you don't want to hear them...
> [snapback]2944173[/snapback]​*


 :uh: try me


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Apr 2 2005, 06:40 PM
> *:uh:  try me
> [snapback]2945008[/snapback]​*


Pass... :twak:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Apr 2 2005, 05:40 PM
> *:uh:  try me
> [snapback]2945008[/snapback]​*


no....you really don't wanna hear his comments...


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Apr 3 2005, 03:46 AM
> *no....you really don't wanna hear his comments...
> [snapback]2946743[/snapback]​*


well i guess he shouldnt be in this topic then now should he


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Apr 3 2005, 11:44 AM
> *well i guess he shouldnt be in this topic then now should he
> [snapback]2947114[/snapback]​*


All up in's your topic foo! :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 3 2005, 01:48 PM
> *All up in's your topic foo!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2947613[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

